# Ed Parker Jr.



## youngbraveheart (Feb 5, 2007)

On Saturday, February 4th, at Professor Chow's Memorial Seminar, I had the extreme pleasure and honor to meet and speak a little with Mr. Ed Parker Jr., who was there to represent his father. I really enjoyed his seminar with Mr. Sean P. Kelley (http://www.seankelley.com/seankelley_kelleykarate.html) helping.

In my honest opinion, Mr. Parker is a genuinely really nice person. He took the time to speak with everyone who came to talk with him. He especially looked people in the eye.  In my line of work as a fire inspector/fire investigator, I meet and talk with people everyday, so I kinda get a feel for how a person really is on the inside... He is one of those "nice guys." (I bet Sean Kelley is also one of the nice guys.)

Ed Parker Jr. is also an extremely talented artist.  I am so really  impressed with his work. You can go to his website at: http://www.edparkerjr.com/Art Site/Welcome.html to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Carol (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time!  

Mr. Parker has stuck his head in here from time to time.  He does indeed sound like a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## Doc (Feb 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Sounds like you had a great time!
> 
> Mr. Parker has stuck his head in here from time to time.  He does indeed sound like a genuinely nice guy.



No he's not, he was a little punk. Then he kinda grew up and stop playing on the mat when his father was teaching, and became a nice guy.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 5, 2007)

How was he as a Kenpo practitioner?


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 5, 2007)

Doc said:


> No he's not, he was a little punk. Then he kinda grew up and stop playing on the mat when his father was teaching, and became a nice guy.


Heh, you should know eh Doc? But then again weren't we *all* annoying little brats at one time or another? Yes, even you. 

I had the pleasure of meeting Jr. myself and enjoyed talking with him. A good man to be sure.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> How was he as a Kenpo practitioner?


 
He showed some great stuff that I never thought about in regards to balance and catching people in that moment of imbalance to make them defenseless. He showed how removing a certain portion of a person's body out of the equation of maintaining balance or control will cause that person to be simply out of balance: wrist, elbow, shoulder and hip, knee, and ankle... (I like simple concepts...) He was making it look so simple taking people down to the ground effortlessly...

Mr. Parker also expressed that we need to remember our forefathers (teachers/instructors) and our history and lineage...he was happy to be a part of the Memorial.

Mr. Sean Kelley was great too...he showed some power in his part of his teaching...unfortunately, I could not participate since I was there "working" ("Gopher," time keeper, etc.) for Master Bill Chun Jr., the host.


----------



## bill007 (Feb 5, 2007)

youngbraveheart said:


> On Saturday, February 4th, at Professor Chow's Memorial Seminar, I had the extreme pleasure and honor to meet and speak a little with Mr. Ed Parker Jr., who was there to represent his father. I really enjoyed his seminar with Mr. Sean P. Kelley (http://www.seankelley.com/seankelley_kelleykarate.html) helping.
> 
> In my honest opinion, Mr. Parker is a genuinely really nice person. He took the time to speak with everyone who came to talk with him. He especially looked people in the eye. In my line of work as a fire inspector/fire investigator, I meet and talk with people everyday, so I kinda get a feel for how a person really is on the inside... He is one of those "nice guys." (I bet Sean Kelley is also one of the nice guys.)
> 
> Ed Parker Jr. is also an extremely talented artist. I am so really impressed with his work. You can go to his website at: http://www.edparkerjr.com/Art Site/Welcome.html to see what I'm talking about.


 
His Kenpo Kards are really nice, I will keep the pack he gave to us preciously.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 5, 2007)

bill007 said:


> His Kenpo Kards are really nice, I will keep the pack he gave to us preciously.


 
http://www.edparkerjr.com/Art Site/Galleries.html

brilliant idea to remember techniques with the moves on the back of the kard...

(sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you bill007...which seminar room were you in? or which color band did you wear? I was the one standing by the door in a white gi whenever Ed Parker Jr and Nick Cerio's Kenpo were teaching...)


----------



## bill007 (Feb 5, 2007)

youngbraveheart said:


> http://www.edparkerjr.com/Art Site/Galleries.html
> 
> brilliant idea to remember techniques with the moves on the back of the kard...
> 
> (sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you bill007...which seminar room were you in? or which color band did you wear? I was the one standing by the door in a white gi whenever Ed Parker Jr and Nick Cerio's Kenpo were teaching...)


 
I have seen you but didn't have time to talk to you because you guy's where running around everywhere... I was with the Quebec group the one with the brown belt, I was sitting at Master Chun table and have talked with Mr. Péladeau and find he have family here in Drummondville Qc. and also with one of his son the one who was talking so much at the mic...:wink1: and with the professor Chow nephew and of course Master Chun and Miss Chun, it was such an experience to be there and meet all those living legend, I wish I could stay longer there but have to come back and freeze my a... here, next time I will go there in California I will stay longer for sure.

Dominic


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 5, 2007)

bill007 said:


> I have seen you but didn't have time to talk to you because you guy's where running around everywhere... I was with the Quebec group the one with the brown belt, I was sitting at Master Chun table and have talked with Mr. Péladeau and find he have family here in Drummondville Qc. and also with one of his son the one who was talking so much at the mic...:wink1: and with the professor Chow nephew and of course Master Chun and Miss Chun, it was such an experience to be there and meet all those living legend, I wish I could stay longer there but have to come back and freeze my a... here, next time I will go there in California I will stay longer for sure.
> 
> Dominic


 
Dominic, you had the best seat at the banquet, sitting with Master Peladeau, Master Chun, Mrs. Chun, Lester Chow, and Brian Peladeau with Rob Peladeau as MC...Are you that big guy - the biggest of the Quebec group with kinda curly dark blonde or light brown color hair? I remember hearing your name mentioned, but I did not even associate it with MartialTalk.  I'm sorry because I had plenty of time to have spoken with you...on Thursday afternoon when we all arrived at the same time at the hotel, at Master Chun's parlor suite on Thursday night, during the seminars, and of course at the banquet...(My excuse is that this was my first major martial arts event.) Thank you for coming a long ways to the seminar. I hope one day I get to go with Master Chun up to visit you guys or get to see you guys when you come visit down here...


----------



## bill007 (Feb 5, 2007)

youngbraveheart said:


> Dominic, you had the best seat at the banquet, sitting with Master Peladeau, Master Chun, Mrs. Chun, Lester Chow, and Brian Peladeau with Rob Peladeau as MC...Are you that big guy - the biggest of the Quebec group with kinda curly dark blonde or light brown color hair? I remember hearing your name mentioned, but I did not even associate it with MartialTalk. I'm sorry because I had plenty of time to have spoken with you...on Thursday afternoon when we all arrived at the same time at the hotel, at Master Chun's parlor suite on Thursday night, during the seminars, and of course at the banquet...(My excuse is that this was my first major martial arts event.) Thank you for coming a long ways to the seminar. I hope one day I get to go with Master Chun up to visit you guys or get to see you guys when you come visit down here...


 
not the taller one i'm big but the one you think about is another one I have made a quick trip arrived on friday the others from Quebec where there on thursday but not me they come from Quebec city and I come from Montreal and we where not on the same plane, Im the wide one with short dark hair and blue eyes. I will pm you my msn adress.

Dom


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 5, 2007)

bill007 said:


> Im the wide one with short dark hair and blue eyes.


 
I remember you now. You were wearing a black gi. Yes, you were not with the others that arrived on Thursday. Regardless, I should have introduced myself to you and everyone else that was there...sometimes it's hard intially because of shyness, etc. I'll e-mail you today...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 5, 2007)

For those who don't know, there was a gathering of oldsters there from all over. Messieurs Mitose and Castro were in attendence, as were a plethora of kajukenbo ancients, and several not-so-famous, but rather impressive, students of Mr. Chow. Edmund was there, along with Sean Kelly.

There were so many kaju folks, that I gave up on names. I did get the chance to chat with Mr. Bowles, whom I had not seen for many years. And I had the chance to briefly speak with Mr. Chun.

I also successfully managed to avoid getting in any photos (despise the damn things), but there were some excellent opportunities at the gathering. Perhaps someone from kaju can let us know the dignitaries in attendance by name, and someone with photos can post them?

Best Regards,

D.


----------



## bill007 (Feb 5, 2007)

youngbraveheart said:


> I remember you now. You were wearing a black gi. Yes, you were not with the others that arrived on Thursday. Regardless, I should have introduced myself to you and everyone else that was there...sometimes it's hard intially because of shyness, etc. I'll e-mail you today...


 
That's me!!


----------



## Doc (Feb 5, 2007)

youngbraveheart said:


> He showed some great stuff that I never thought about in regards to balance and catching people in that moment of imbalance to make them defenseless. He showed how removing a certain portion of a person's body out of the equation of maintaining balance or control will cause that person to be simply out of balance: wrist, elbow, shoulder and hip, knee, and ankle... (I like simple concepts...) He was making it look so simple taking people down to the ground effortlessly...



Teaching that SubLevel stuff again. Wait til I talk to him about reaching our "secrets."


----------



## Doc (Feb 5, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> How was he as a Kenpo practitioner?



Edmund *is* an excellent student of SubLevel Four Kenpo, and understands all aspects of his fathers work.


----------



## Doc (Feb 5, 2007)

Doc said:


> Edmund *is* an excellent student of SubLevel Four Kenpo, and understands all aspects of his fathers work.



I received an email suggesting that Edmund doesn't know "the techniques." I explained that is true. You see, Edmund was never taught the commercial system by his father, but instead principles of applications. This is also true of SubLevel Four. I never taught him technique for technique, but he inculcates the principles that make them and he quite effective. If you think he's not any good, try him, but don't expect him (or me) to do a technique the way the commercial motion system does it, and that's a good thing. Just expect to be "looking at the sky," and wondering how you got there.


----------



## Carol (Feb 5, 2007)

Doc said:


> ...he inculcates the principles that make them and he quite effective...


 
Sounds like how the FMAs are taught...


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Regardless of Mr. Parker's training, I was more impressed with his "down to earth" personality and especially his wonderful artwork - his work on "canvas."  In a short conversation with him, he said that *ART* is his passion.  I can see that in his artwork...(over six hundred portraits) I hope people appreciate his wonderful and brilliant talent.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 5, 2007)

youngbraveheart said:


> On Saturday, February 4th, at Professor Chow's Memorial Seminar...


 
oops! what a dumbarse!...it was Saturday, *February 3rd*...


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 6, 2007)

what belt is Mr. Parker


----------



## Kenpodoc (Feb 6, 2007)

kenpotroop said:


> what belt is Mr. Parker


Belts are just pieces of cloth, ranks are just paper. My understanding is that Mr. Parker is quite good. Further he brings the knowlege of one who was actually present during the rise of american Kenpo and close friendships with many of the greatest Kenpoists in the world.

Jeff


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 6, 2007)

Doc said:


> I received an email suggesting that Edmund doesn't know "the techniques." I explained that is true. You see, Edmund was never taught the commercial system by his father, but instead principles of applications. This is also true of SubLevel Four. I never taught him technique for technique, but he inculcates the principles that make them and he quite effective. If you think he's not any good, try him, but don't expect him (or me) to do a technique the way the commercial motion system does it, and that's a good thing. Just expect to be "looking at the sky," and wondering how you got there.


 
I am always amazed, Doc, at the number of people who still mistake the chalkboard for the lesson it's used to communicate. I would take Edmund's intuitive understanding of the concepts and principles the techniques are supposed to teach over a black belt in the concept-free choreography many practice as motion kenpo any day. All those years...growing up within arms reach of the old man as he's working out ideas in his head and needs a warm body to interact with...I'd bet he's seen more hours of private information exchange  and the thought processes behind the techniques with Mr. Parker, Sr., than any of the seniors did.

D.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 6, 2007)

Kenpodoc said:


> Belts are just pieces of cloth, ranks are just paper. My understanding is that Mr. Parker is quite good.


 
Come on, it was a legitimate question worthy of an answer.
Does anyone know what rank Mr. Parker is?

AoG


----------



## Kenpodoc (Feb 6, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Come on, it was a legitimate question worthy of an answer.
> Does anyone know what rank Mr. Parker is?
> 
> AoG


I stand by my point. Belt Rank means very little.  Im he had a tenth people would say it was just because of his father.  If he wears a brown belt people will ask what does he have to offer.  What is important is that he has been a remarkable ambassador for his father's art. Edmund has trained with the best and I've been told is quite good.  I believe that he reviewed the commercial system through First Black under Lee Wedlake.  I know he studied with Doc Chapel.  

Jeff


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 6, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Come on, it was a legitimate question worthy of an answer. Does anyone know what rank Mr. Parker is?


 
He was wearing a black belt (don't know what degree) with his black gi...


----------



## Tames D (Feb 6, 2007)

Kenpodoc said:


> _*Belts are just pieces of cloth, ranks are just paper*. _My understanding is that Mr. Parker is quite good. Further he brings the knowlege of one who was actually present during the rise of american Kenpo and close friendships with many of the greatest Kenpoists in the world.
> 
> Jeff


Alot of people might disagree with this.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 6, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Come on, it was a legitimate question worthy of an answer.
> Does anyone know what rank Mr. Parker is?
> 
> AoG


 
Edmund was training in the core cirriculum with other members of the kenpo community. Anyone doubting he knows the techniques, take a look at the kenpo kards. As Edmund pointed out to me in converstaion, he's been in the Parker kenpo world long enough to know what the critics would say about each card, and to design it in such a way as to pre-empt the nay-sayers. That, inciodentally, requires a knowledge of the technical core.

He hooked up with Ron "Doc" Chapel, one of Ed Parker Sr.'s highest ranking students, from whom he recieved his black belt. If you have any doubts about the legitimacy, lineage, or effectiveness, feel free to either contact Doc Chapel, or take a poke at Edmund when no witnesses are around or cameras on, and see what happens. I, for one, would find the outcome horribly entertaining. (go ahead...poke the bear).

Edmund's travelling partner is Sean Kelley. You can also take up any concerns about Edmunds rank or capability with Sean; I'm sure he also would have some choice recommendations for you.

You simply cannot grow up in the Parker household without being exposed to a rich vein of martial science. To think otherwise is silly. The criticism leveled against Edmund by other American Kenpo Karate practitioners is that he may not practice all the forms and sets. The absurdity of that criticism is that over half of the senior practitioners in the art do not; they are mechanically poorpy contrived in the later long forms, and the sets are considered busy-work even by some of the guys who co-wrote them.

Dave Crouch


----------



## Tames D (Feb 6, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Edmund was training in the core cirriculum with other members of the kenpo community. Anyone doubting he knows the techniques, take a look at the kenpo kards. As Edmund pointed out to me in converstaion, he's been in the Parker kenpo world long enough to know what the critics would say about each card, and to design it in such a way as to pre-empt the nay-sayers. That, inciodentally, requires a knowledge of the technical core.
> 
> He hooked up with Ron "Doc" Chapel, one of Ed Parker Sr.'s highest ranking students, from whom he recieved his black belt. If you have any doubts about the legitimacy, lineage, or effectiveness, feel free to either contact Doc Chapel, or take a poke at Edmund when no witnesses are around or cameras on, and see what happens. I, for one, would find the outcome horribly entertaining. (go ahead...poke the bear).
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is questioning his abilities. They just want to know what his current rank is.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 6, 2007)

He wore a black belt (at his seminar held at my studio a couple of years ago).  That's all that matters to me.  His knowledge of Kenpo is awesome.  His humility is evident.  He doesn't seem to desire to show his dan rank.  Nothing wrong with that....  The difference between dans tend to blur more as the years go by and measurement of knowledge above first black is not as clear cut as with the colored belts.  The mark of a BB is evident in the way of conduct and motion, not just by the number and width of the stripes.

- Ceicei


----------



## Doc (Feb 7, 2007)

None of my students, (including Edmund) or I display rank, nor do we feel it is relevant to discuss such things in public. Why should it be so important? We come from the Chinese where there are only two ranks. Student and teacher. Focus on the man, his knowledge, and skills. If you want to know someone's rank, get on the floor with them, and assign whatever you will when you get through. Your opinion will always be what you value the most. 

Edmund's rank? "Ambassador." If you don't like the answer, make up your own.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't think the question was meant with any ill intent, as the belt system, right or wrong, and the titles that go with it, are the dominant measuring stick now a days. However, the truth is, as we have seen with the unlimitted number of Grand Masters, Soke's, and everything else coming out of the woodwork lately, Getting it is more important than wearing it. If Doc and certain others, who are impeccable in the Kenpo world, have come out and stated that they vouch for Mr. Parker's abilities, that, IMHO should be enough.

If for nothing else, as was pointed out earlier, all of his time was spent around Mr. Parker Sr., and his first BB's. I would think something "seeped in", at the very least. That something, at this point, is priceless and very rare.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 7, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Alot of people might disagree with this.


 
Only the ones that don't know any better.  I've seen awesome first degree black belts that know the entire system and terrible 7th degree black belts that can't do forms that show up on 2nd Black


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 7, 2007)

My bachelor's degree is in architecture, so I have been exposed to art in one form or another. After seeing some of Mr. Parker's artwork and hearing him tell me that he is an artist and *ART* is his passion impressed me a lot because of his honesty and humility. This left more of an impression than someone who might say that martial arts was their life passion. Also, Mr. Parker's support of The Professor William KS Chow Memorial Seminar (hosted by Master Bill Chun Jr.) by being there showed me that he is one of the "nice guys."  The beautiful memorial plaque will be presented to the YMCA in Hawaii in memory of Professor Chow. Mr. Parker said that he would fly himself out there to be a part of that.

(_For those of you who couldn't attend, you missed seeing the second generations of martial artists representing their fathers: Bill Chun Jr., Ed Parker Jr., and Thomas Mitose.  I got to see them all in one room - Master Chun's parlor suite on Friday night before the seminar, including Grandmaster Emil Bautista, Grandmaster Joe Davis, Professor Sean Kelley, Master Wilfrid Peladeau, Sigung Rob Peladeau, Sensei Brian Peladeau, and Bobby Carreon_.)


----------



## Tames D (Feb 7, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Only the ones that don't know any better. I've seen awesome first degree black belts that know the entire system and terrible 7th degree black belts that can't do forms that show up on 2nd Black


Your absolutely right. But let me ask you a question: Do you think of your accomplishments as 'just cloth and paper'?


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 7, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> He wore a black belt (at his seminar held at my studio a couple of years ago). That's all that matters to me. His knowledge of Kenpo is awesome. *His humility is evident*. He doesn't seem to desire to show his dan rank. Nothing wrong with that.... *The difference between dans tend to blur more as the years go by and measurement of knowledge above first black is not as clear cut as with the colored belts.* *The mark of a BB is evident in the way of conduct and motion*, not just by the number and width of the stripes.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Niiiice!!


----------



## Kenpodoc (Feb 7, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Your absolutely right. But let me ask you a question: Do you think of your accomplishments as 'just cloth and paper'?


You misunderstand me. Accomplishments aren't just cloth and paper, belts and degrees are.  Belts and degrees do not tell you how good someone is and at some level are meaningless.  I was very proud of earning my Black belt but it has been the journey and not the belt that are really important.

Jeff


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 7, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Your absolutely right. But let me ask you a question: Do you think of your accomplishments as 'just cloth and paper'?


 
My terse tone reflects my disgust with the idea that the message is no good if the messenger isn't peppered in red stripes and bars. If an absolute novice makes public the observation that, "If you're choking me, and I shove this flaming hot blow-torch where the sun don't shine and crank up the heat, you're apt to let go", the first thing people do is question his rank and experience to make such a statement. As if it would not be true unless there was a ton of red on the belt.

Doc used a phrase here on MT regarding rank that I just dug: "Everything I need to know is above my shoes and between my ears."

Maybe if a 9th or 10th shoves the flaming hot blow torch where the sun don't shine, and turns the flame up higher, people will actually let go the choke? Although I'm sure it doesn't hurt if a mere 1st-thru-8th degree black does it. And won't cause any pain at all if performed by a white belt.

D.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 7, 2007)

With regards to Mr. Parker (you know,... the topic of this thread?) If he belongs to a style that doesn't acknowledge belt colors, so be it. Some styles tend to do this. However, again, he came up around the Kenpo ancients, and old schoolers, including Mr. Parker senior. The kenpo he has learned, which has been backed up by those people, is legit, as are they. If art is his first passion in life, don't down play that, or think of him as less than another martial artist. He's not his father (no one is), he's an individual person, as we all are, and shouldn't have the pressure of living up to a legend's standards thrust upon him. As for a rank, speaking from the point of view that is unknowledgeable to pm's emails, etc.. that have been exchanged, that is fueling the current debate, it doesn't matter. It doesn't, with regard to any of us. We all make our contributions in one way or another. At the same time, the question of his rank, asked by someone who is just asking, there's nothing wrong with that, or any negative tones. If none is used in his system, that's all that needed to be said. 

We're all here to talk and learn from each other. Questions are o.k. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Carol (Feb 8, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> We're all here to talk and learn from each other. Questions are o.k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely.  Not everyone that comes to MartialTalk knows all the nuances of Kenpo politics.  Usually, the only stupid question is the one that DOESN'T get asked...if I'm recalling my college professors correctly.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 8, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Your absolutely right. But let me ask you a question: Do you think of your accomplishments as 'just cloth and paper'?


 
My accomplishments will never be defined by a mere ten foot long cloth strap wrapped around my waist or some papers tacked to my walls. My accomplishments are both internal and external. Internal in the skills I possess and external in the way I share my skills with others. The Belt, Certificates and Ranks are just cloths and pieces of papers that say "someone else thinks I'm this good". When I am dead and gone will people in the Martial Arts remember me for my skill and sharing or for what my last Black Belt certificate said I was? I hope it's the former.

At the risk of seeming Arrogant here is a clip of me being admittedly lazy in my Backyard working out (and after teaching for 6 hours). Included on the clip is a slow, lazy Long Form 6. I am a 3rd Black in Parker Kenpo





 
Here is a clip of a 7th Degree Black Belt in Parker Kenpo doing Long Form 6 at a tournament. Meaning he is supposed to be well prepared and certainly not lazy like someone working out in backyard.





 
How important is that degree again?  At the risk of being Brash his tournament 6 doesn't even come close to standing to my lazy backyard version where I'm just "going through the motions".  And his belt has FAR more red on it than mine. Things like this are why the Belts, Ranks, and Certificates are "just cloth and paper" In my opinion.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> With regards to Mr. Parker (you know,... the topic of this thread?) If he belongs to a style that doesn't acknowledge belt colors, so be it. Some styles tend to do this. However, again, he came up around the Kenpo ancients, and old schoolers, including Mr. Parker senior. The kenpo he has learned, which has been backed up by those people, is legit, as are they. If art is his first passion in life, don't down play that, or think of him as less than another martial artist. He's not his father (no one is), he's an individual person, as we all are, and shouldn't have the pressure of living up to a legend's standards thrust upon him. As for a rank, speaking from the point of view that is unknowledgeable to pm's emails, etc.. that have been exchanged, that is fueling the current debate, it doesn't matter. It doesn't, with regard to any of us. We all make our contributions in one way or another. At the same time, the question of his rank, asked by someone who is just asking, there's nothing wrong with that, or any negative tones. If none is used in his system, that's all that needed to be said.
> 
> We're all here to talk and learn from each other. Questions are o.k.
> 
> ...


 
Salute.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 8, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> With regards to Mr. Parker (you know,... the topic of this thread?) If he belongs to a style that doesn't acknowledge belt colors, so be it. Some styles tend to do this. However, again, he came up around the Kenpo ancients, and old schoolers, including Mr. Parker senior. The kenpo he has learned, which has been backed up by those people, is legit, as are they. If art is his first passion in life, don't down play that, or think of him as less than another martial artist. He's not his father (no one is), he's an individual person, as we all are, and shouldn't have the pressure of living up to a legend's standards thrust upon him. As for a rank, speaking from the point of view that is unknowledgeable to pm's emails, etc.. that have been exchanged, that is fueling the current debate, it doesn't matter. It doesn't, with regard to any of us. We all make our contributions in one way or another. At the same time, the question of his rank, asked by someone who is just asking, there's nothing wrong with that, or any negative tones. If none is used in his system, that's all that needed to be said.
> 
> We're all here to talk and learn from each other. Questions are o.k.
> 
> ...


 
You are probably correct along the "high road" lines of logic. I'm just still too miffed at what I percieved as an "attack on the authority of the speaker to speak" to be rational about it. Edmund is a good man with solid kenpo and a kind heart. His dedication to his own path should be honored, not questioned. But like I said...I'm probably still too peeved to read and respond objectively, so I'm gonna go away for a spell and allow cooler heads to prevail.

D.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 8, 2007)

I found this post on KempoThoughts.com (that was originally posted on KenpoNet) that may answer some people's questions about Mr. Ed Parker Jr.:

http://www.kenpothoughts.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=160


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 8, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> ...Edmund is a good man with solid kenpo and a kind heart...


 
well said!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 8, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Edmund is a good man with solid kenpo and a kind heart. His dedication to his own path should be honored, not questioned.


 
Exactly :asian:


----------



## Tames D (Feb 8, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> My accomplishments will never be defined by a mere ten foot long cloth strap wrapped around my waist or some papers tacked to my walls. My accomplishments are both internal and external. Internal in the skills I possess and external in the way I share my skills with others. The Belt, Certificates and Ranks are just cloths and pieces of papers that say "someone else thinks I'm this good". When I am dead and gone will people in the Martial Arts remember me for my skill and sharing or for what my last Black Belt certificate said I was? I hope it's the former.
> 
> At the risk of seeming Arrogant here is a clip of me being admittedly lazy in my Backyard working out (and after teaching for 6 hours). Included on the clip is a slow, lazy Long Form 6. I am a 3rd Black in Parker Kenpo
> 
> ...


Sorry. I'm showing my ignorance regarding Kenpo. With all the red bars and stripes in Kenpo, I was under the impression that it was important. We don't wear bars and stripes in the Art I study. Just a plain old black belt. I assumed all the red was representative of something to be proud of. That's what I get for *****uming. lol.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 8, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> You are probably correct along the "high road" lines of logic. I'm just still too miffed at what I percieved as an "attack on the authority of the speaker to speak" to be rational about it. *Edmund is a good man with solid kenpo and a kind heart. His dedication to his own path should be honored, not questioned.* But like I said...I'm probably still too peeved to read and respond objectively, so I'm gonna go away for a spell and allow cooler heads to prevail.
> 
> D.


I totally agree. I've met him a couple of times and I think he's a great guy. I hope I didn't say anything to make you think otherwise.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 8, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Sorry. I'm showing my ignorance regarding Kenpo. With all the red bars and stripes in Kenpo, I was under the impression that it was important. We don't wear bars and stripes in the Art I study. Just a plain old black belt. I assumed all the red was representative of something to be proud of. That's what I get for *****uming. lol.


 
If there was a set "standard" then yes all the red bars, and belts, and degrees and certs, etc. would be important.  Unfortunately, the standards vary so much that the significance of the belts, etc. gets lost.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 8, 2007)

Great Job everyone. Two thumbs up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, for clearing the air. I'ts very difficult getting the tone and meaning of someone using words on a screen as a guide. Especially when our "family" is so guarded and emotional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Bottom line of this thread is that someone had a great martial art experience, and a new mind was opened further for a new journey. That's what it's all about!


----------



## Carol (Feb 8, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Great Job everyone. Two thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AMEN.


----------



## phlaw (Feb 13, 2007)

I had the honor of meeting Ed Parker Jr. in the summer of 2005.  We were on a family trip to California and I had my copy of "The Journey" along that I wanted to get signed by a few people.  I had left a message at Mr. Parkers office and while I was getting the book signed by Mr. Tatum I got a call that Mr. Parker was out but I could come the next day.  When I explained I was leaving to go back to Minnesota that day, the assistant told me she would call me back.

About 2 minutes later she called and informed me that Mr. Parker would like me to come to his house to get my bok signed.

I spent about 30 minutes on Mr. Parkers front porch having a great conversation.  He was very gracious and courteous.  I am honored to have met him and was very grateful he took time out of his day to meet with me.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 14, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Great Job everyone. Two thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I didn't know much about EP, Jr., so was happy to know what a nice person he is, as well as an accomplished martial artist (anyone who can take others down using leverage has my vote for understanding the arts). Glad I followed this enlightening--if sometimes a bit heated--thread.
~kidswarrior


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 14, 2007)

It was announced on another forum that Edmund Parker Jr. has been awarded a 5th Degree Black.

D.


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2007)

From Doc?


----------

